# post your Crossbreeds/Mutts



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

seeing as though there has been a little dispute and doggy snobbery going about i thought i would start a crossbreed/mutts thread!

here is my crossbreed mutt! he is beautiful simba is 3/4 rotti and 1/4 mastiff
hes the biggest mardy bum softy in the world i love him!:flrt:

















bored....









ok il sleep..


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Fudge me!, He's got huuuge! :gasp:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

*H* said:


> Fudge me!, He's got huuuge! :gasp:


:lol2: everybody says that but i dont notice 









puppy simba awwwwww


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

heres charlie. hes jack russell x yorkie








and as a baby


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

verity123 said:


> heres charlie. hes jack russell x yorkie
> image
> and as a baby
> image


:lol2: aww he looks as different as a puppy like simba:flrt:


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

My poodle cross girl


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

My little Riotard


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Bruno. English Bull X Boxer...










He's my boy...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Caoimhe-Blyss said:


> My poodle cross girl image


omg she looks like my grans old dog benji shes the spitting image!



Meko said:


> My little Riotard
> 
> image
> 
> ...



riotard awwwwww :lol2: 
best watch caz doesnt see that or your in for it.... again :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

see what?? 

he's Mongy Mongrelton and Wilo is Wolfy Wolfington.... He gets all the shit names, lol


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

My Lemon Beagle x Lab. We got her from a dog rescue who had rescued her mother from a puppy farm. There was 12 in the litter in total. Sky and her sister being the only girls!! The other 10 were all boy.

Here she is...looking pretty good for 11 years old!!









Enjoying a kiss of her best friend


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

So I take it I cant post pics of my dog because he was a pedigree.

Dog snobbery in reverse, love it. :whistling2::lol2:

Ps. I love crossbreeds too, I love ALL dogs.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> So I take it I cant post pics of my dog because he was a pedigree.
> 
> Dog snobbery in reverse, love it. :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Ps. I love crossbreeds too, I love ALL dogs.




eeeeew pedigrees :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i luffs all dogs too but after a stupid thread i read in off topic i thought we should pay homage to out mutts!:notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You will be sorry you asked:whistling2:

Ellie our 3 legged mutt (we call her our lurcher in a wig)









Sadie (cross staffy)









Lucy (springer x border collie)









Josh (yorkie x schnauzer)









Polly (lurcher)









Mindy( mongrel with her best friend)


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

This is my 9 year old Collie X Zarra. Gawd knows what else is in there! lol 
Not a great pic as shes so dark and doesnt stay still so hard to get a good pic of her.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Heres my two
poppy boxer x bull mastiff she 10months old now she is good as gold
and todd my little chihuahua x yorkie he 14 months old now he is my little devil..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sadie (cross staffy)


oooh another Staffy cross who's mastered the Dobby look.. 'hi_, i'm a cute staffy and i look like Dobby the House Elf from Harry Potter.... please give me things'_


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

This is my lurcher Maisie, she's a whippet, bedlington terrier, saluki, greyhound cross.










Her with a moustache!










And here is Oscar, he was brought to England after being picked up on the streets of Romania. He had been living as a street dog for most of his puppyhood. He is the softest, dog ever. He is an unknown mix, but whatever is in there is big and hairy!



















Unfortunatly he took a disliking to one of the family and kept growling at him. We think he must have reminded Oscar of someone that worked at the factory he lived near, they had been known to chuck bleach over the dogs. Hang them from trees and beat them etc. The majority of Romanians do not treat the street dogs well at all, so we think my brother must have looked similar to one of the not so nice ones.
We had to take him back to the rescue in Wales but luckily his foster family decided to keep him!
Had to post pics of him though because he is gorgeous and a true mutt!


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

heres my 23 week old(today...exactly 23 weeks lol) Lab X Rhodesian Ridgeback Tummel/ Sir Lugsalot(his ears are rather big and flip back a lot)


















And when we got him 12 weeks ago


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

these are pictures of my two previous dogs, the big boy was a dobermann x great dane, big skinny lanky brainless oaf but i loved him. The brindle boy was a lurcher, he was the best dog in the whole world, i'll never find another like him. 

dexter my rotty comes second haha


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My collie mutt, Diesel, as a puppy:










And then a more recent one


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> My collie mutt, Diesel, as a puppy:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


He is the CUTEST puppy EVER!! :no1: and a very handsome boy in the second picture. i love the blue mearl colouration in dogs


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Marley Staff x Lab


















Jack Boxer x Staff


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> He is the CUTEST puppy EVER!! :no1: and a very handsome boy in the second picture. i love the blue mearl colouration in dogs


*nods* He definitely had the cute factor going for him!!! :flrt: And thanx a bunch!! I know I may be biased, but he is super handsome! :whistling2:


----------



## jennifern (Mar 26, 2010)

Daisy my Westie Cross


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

My 3 year old maltese terrier x shih tzu. She is not looking very impressed lol


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Kaleb, our Staffie/Akita cross we rescued earlier this year


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...



That dobe-dane is gorgeous, i love huge lanky dogs with big ears! 
All the others are lovely too of course


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

our mutt, nobody knows what she's crossed with but we can see whippet, wire haired terrier and also some collie in her, age is unknown but we think around 10/11 years


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's my old Lurcher, K'Ehleyr (ColliexWhippet) who is nearly 14.....


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bailey*

This is my baby Bailey a Shar Pei x Collie/Lab he has his daddies wrinkles 





































When I first met him at 4weeks old


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

My Jack Russell /beagle/ Border Collie x Staffordshire Bull Terrier/Rhodesian Ridgeback 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Michelle G said:


> This is my baby Bailey a Shar Pei x Collie/Lab he has his daddies wrinkles
> 
> image
> 
> ...


He is definately cute :flrt:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Caoimhe-Blyss said:


> My poodle cross girl image


Looks so like a Chinese Crested Powderpuff or a Tibetan Terrier - you sure it's a poodle cross??? :gasp:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

annabel said:


> Looks so like a Chinese Crested Powderpuff or a Tibetan Terrier - you sure it's a poodle cross??? :gasp:



Needs a good brush whatever it is :whistling2:.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

"Dog's home special"


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i get photo of my adult tomoz but here pup 4 now


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Elsa said:


> image
> 
> "Dog's home special"


I'm guessing since he's docked he's probably actually a Norfolk Terrier...

Google Image Result for http://www.kennels.co.uk/images/Terr.NorfolkTerrier.jpg


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

annabel said:


> I'm guessing since he's docked he's probably actually a Norfolk Terrier...
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.kennels.co.uk/images/Terr.NorfolkTerrier.jpg


Most definitely not a Norfolk... different head, very different body, different hair


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

annabel said:


> I'm guessing since he's docked he's probably actually a Norfolk Terrier...
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.kennels.co.uk/images/Terr.NorfolkTerrier.jpg


Why would having a tail docked make him not a crossbreed?. I worked fostering dogs for a rescue and we had loads of tail docked crossbreeds.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Most definitely not a Norfolk... different head, very different body, different hair


I stand corrected! :lol2: Did say 'guessing' & 'probably' but does look _very_ like a Norfolk we see out on walks!!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

annabel said:


> I'm guessing since he's docked he's probably actually a Norfolk Terrier...
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.kennels.co.uk/images/Terr.NorfolkTerrier.jpg



Not a Norfolk, but could be a "Fell Terrier" :2thumb:. It is some sort of working terrier by the looks of it.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Elsa said:


> Most definitely not a Norfolk... different head, very different body, different hair


and again with her (pedigree) friend...


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Not a Norfolk, but could be a "Fell Terrier" :2thumb:. It is some sort of working terrier by the looks of it.


Well she was owned by "travellers" on a council estate in bristol, and thrown out while they went to a wedding in Ireland. When they came back 8 days after she was picked up by the dog warden, they phoned the rescue centre, described her exactly, and from the right place, but had no idea what sex she was. The rescue centre said they hadn't seen anything like her recently 

So we reckon she is just a complete mongrel, there's definitely nothing expensive in there!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Elsa said:


> and again with her (pedigree) friend...
> 
> image


Gosh she's very pretty and doesn't look like a Norfolk there but I hope even you can see the similarity that I saw in the first pic!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

No longer with us but she was the best dog I've ever had (don't tell Rebel)

Lucy the GSD cross something :lol2:










Me and my gran in the background :blush:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

annabel said:


> Gosh she's very pretty and doesn't look like a Norfolk there but I hope even you can see the similarity that I saw in the first pic!


Haha yes i can, underneath all the fluff she's actually quite "fine" though, and regularly does a few miles with me on a bike - don't know many norfolks that could do that!!
She is gorgeous though, it seems a shame she's spayed, but hey ho, it would probably mean more dogs where she came from


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Max, supposedly a cavalier cross shih tzu but 14" at 6 months we definately think collie x cav :whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

samurai said:


> That dobe-dane is gorgeous, i love huge lanky dogs with big ears!
> All the others are lovely too of course


thanks. he was a great dog, nothing but air between his ears but i loved him to bits.


----------



## echogecko (Jan 12, 2010)

i've always had crossbreeds








bruno (aka peter pan), 4yr old staffy x rottie or doberman








barney, 12yr old collie x setter

sadly no longer with us








shep, collie x lassie dog








magic, staffy x ?


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is our x-breed !!! Ziggy
She's and American bulldog x Bullmastiff !!
She'll be 2yrs old come the 26/1/11

The pic's are when she was 6weeks old - 16months old..
Need to get some updated pic's of her

http://img12.imageshack.us/i/7efeeaa2e071c3fe22a03b5.jpg


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Wonder what team you support Broxi.....

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> i get photo of my adult tomoz but here pup 4 now
> image
> image
> image
> ...


I think someone hasn't read the thread title properly! <makes a belm face> :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think someone hasn't read the thread title properly! <makes a belm face> :lol2:


I thought Old Tymes were crosses made to replicate the bulldogs of old?

If not then I dunno where I got that from


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

bobby said:


> I thought Old Tymes were crosses made to replicate the bulldogs of old?
> 
> If not then I dunno where I got that from


i think your right. No such thing as an 'old tyme' bulldog as a registered breed.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

DRACSAT said:


> Marley Staff x Lab
> image
> 
> image
> ...


jack you boxer x looks a bit like my poppy


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

*My Buzz-mutt...Lord alone knows what he's a mix of.*

*One of my fave pics, Buzz-Fuzz on right *
*Dizz-og on left (also a mutt)*

*







*

*Me Buzz-mutt AFTER a haircut... *

*







*











*AND about 5 mins ago...*











*I know which me and the hoover prefer... :whistling2:*
*A couple of people said it's mean but Buzz mutt likes being bald too.*
*Makes me smile every time I look at his bald butt, kept him cool in the silly hot weather. Doesn't get shooed off the sofa or off me knee as he won't completeley cover me in hair. Less baths after walks 'cause he doesn't bring half the park home attached to his fuzz. But the best bit to him I think is the extra attention from friends and other random strangers. :roll: *

*Hmm...where did I put the shavers?*
*If it wasn't so bleedin cold I'd keep him like that all year round.*

*:lol2:*


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think someone hasn't read the thread title properly! <makes a belm face> :lol2:


the title said * post your Crossbreeds/Mutts *

my pup are 5%neo 37half %ambull 57half% bb so why have read the thread title wrong ?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

bobby said:


> I thought Old Tymes were crosses made to replicate the bulldogs of old?
> 
> If not then I dunno where I got that from


bobby you are right


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think someone hasn't read the thread title properly! <makes a belm face> :lol2:


is she better for this thread ?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

more photo


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE Buzz!!!! 

Nomad, the dog I grew up with. Best dog I have ever met and I still miss him.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> I LOVE Buzz!!!!
> 
> Nomad, the dog I grew up with. Best dog I have ever met and I still miss him.
> 
> image


that picture looks like one of those primary school photos you get of kids heh heh

very cute btw


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it was taken during a family photoshoot  It sits in my critter room now looking over all my furbabies.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> the title said * post your Crossbreeds/Mutts *
> 
> my pup are 5%neo 37half %ambull 57half% bb so why have read the thread title wrong ?


Ah, my mistake! :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, my mistake! :blush:


I knew something you didn't! 8)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> I knew something you didn't! 8)


I still love you though! :mf_dribble:


----------

